

Class Creation and Organization using the MooTools JavaScript Framework - reybango
http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/scriptjunkie/gg576885.aspx

======
cfontes
Is it possible to use it with node.js for example ?

that would make it a killer server side scripting language.

